# What can I get for £4000?



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Hello everyone, hope you're having a nice weekend.
So, I've got around £4k to spend on a car. 
My criteria are
-reasonably economical (around 40 at least)
-insurance can't be too much (I'm only 19)
-not more than 10 years old
-preferably less than 100k

I have been looking around on eBay, autotrader, pistonheads and other places and have found a few cars, such as 
-Mini Cooper
-Saab 93
-Alfa GT

I have really got my heart set on a Mini Cooper S which can be picked up for £4k but insurance is at least £1800 so not sure if that's possible. 

Any suggestions would be great, please and thank you!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Mini Cooper S & 40mpg???

Fitting all your criteria, you'll be looking at something like a Toyota Yaris
Or some kind of Polo/Fabia/VAG diesel, but insurance & sub-100k mileage maybe the issue with those.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

focus/mondeo Diesel, although rather unexciting for a younger chap (although they are not THAT slow), fulfils all your requirements (except perhaps insurance, not sure how that would go).


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

volvo s60 old shape 2005/2006 ish diesel?


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

m1pui said:


> Mini Cooper S & 40mpg???
> 
> Fitting all your criteria, you'll be looking at something like a Toyota Yaris
> Or some kind of Polo/Fabia/VAG diesel, but insurance & sub-100k mileage maybe the issue with those.


I would be happy to sacrifice the mpg for the S haha.
Yeah I've been looking at VAG's but all high mileage but then again they will go for ages so maybe I'll have another look. There are a few nice A3's kicking about.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Mazda 3 diesel, the 2.00 one if you can insure it as they go really well.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Get a Mini Cooper..buying guide in this months EVO mag. You'll be looking around 30mpg though not 40. Suzuki Ignis Sport? Bit of a wild card but they handle, have recaros and look pretty good with a couple of mods.. more chance of 40 mpg as well.

If your looking for build quality then A3..if you want fun in the equation then look elsewhere..dull as dishwater


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Mick said:


> focus/mondeo Diesel, although rather unexciting for a younger chap (although they are not THAT slow), fulfils all your requirements (except perhaps insurance, not sure how that would go).


Good idea! Just found some nice examples, certainly added to the list. Thanks!


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> volvo s60 old shape 2005/2006 ish diesel?


Probably a bit bigger than what I'm looking for but will investigate. Thanks


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

bigmc said:


> Mazda 3 diesel, the 2.00 one if you can insure it as they go really well.


I've got a Mazda 3 at the moment so probably won't go for another. Although it's just the 1.6 diesel, I find it so boring to drive. I'll have a look, thank you


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

alexjb said:


> Probably a bit bigger than what I'm looking for but will investigate. Thanks


Can never have enough space and will drive like a sofa.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Fiat Panda 100hp
Renault Twingo
Vauxhall Astra


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

eddie bullit said:


> Get a Mini Cooper..buying guide in this months EVO mag. You'll be looking around 30mpg though not 40. Suzuki Ignis Sport? Bit of a wild card but they handle, have recaros and look pretty good with a couple of mods.. more chance of 40 mpg as well.
> 
> If your looking for build quality then A3..if you want fun in the equation then look elsewhere..dull as dishwater


Used to have a Mini Cooper before, loved it so would happily have another. Although it was the newer version than the ones I'm looking at. Never thought of a Suzuki, I think they are really smart. I thought the older A3's might be a bit conservative! Thanks


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Astra sport hatch 150cdti go well, don't look too bad with the xp kit on either.


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

i think insurance is going to be exspensive which ever you choose at your age


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Mate has a 54 reg cooper s - gets 23 mpg!!!!! And yes that is mixed driving and not right footed


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yaris 1.5 T-Sport.............................supercharged 

http://www.yarisclubuk.com/forum/index.php?/topic/13208-toyota-yaris-15-t-sport-supercharged/

Actually the 1.5 T-Sport is good on fuel, insurance and buying price. I've got a 1.3VVT and it's a fun little thing to chuck about and they don't tend to go wrong.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Have you considered:

Ibiza Cupra Tdi: 160BHP 1.9Tdi ~55mpg on a good run

or with a lot less miles and probably newer in your price range

Ibiza Cupra Petrol: 180bhp 1.8T 20v - I used to get 40mpg on a run in my old mk3 Cupra remapped to 200bhp


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Mk1 Fabia VRs


----------



## mozmo17 (Jan 7, 2011)

suzuki swift sport maybe get fairly good reviews


----------



## tom_sri (Sep 20, 2009)

how about 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2004-04-V...5425971?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item33758bc3b3

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2005-VOLK...0501641?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item20c5623709


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

I agree with the Polo GT, they will run forever as long as they have been maintained e.g. Cambelt changed. They are strong engines too... Managed to tow a 700KG caravan in it when we had it. Real torquey.


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Saab 9-3 good call.
Quirky - Smart ForFour 1.1 Pulse or Brabus. Don't consider the rest.
 Example,  and example.
Speaking from experience.


----------



## SteBurns (Mar 3, 2010)

I used to have an Ignis Sport and tbh I wish I hadn't sold it, proper little weapon! Panda 100hp and Swift Sport are good shouts too. You want something fun IMHO.


----------



## j4m1e (Apr 24, 2012)

Not too exciting but diesel Zetec s fiesta?? Get a remap and get 125hp and decent tourque


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Have you thought about one of these :thumb: Advertised on AT for less than 3.5K

http://pictures2.autotrader.co.uk/imgser-uk/servlet/media?id=2072050674


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

like sh#t off a shovel

http://www.martoncars.co.uk/used-ca...to-ryton-on-dunsmore-coventry-201209452829882






mmmm 6cyl


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Seat ibiza FR 1.9tdi You will be surprised how cheap is on insurance and is really fast car with 130bhp under the bonnet



j4m1e said:


> Not too exciting but diesel Zetec s fiesta?? Get a remap and get 125hp and decent tourque


Not many insurers will like this fact his just 19 and remap on car ...


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

What about a New Corsa... Put down 18% deposit (about £1800) and then £199 a month for 60 months. This also gives you £1000 towards your insurance as you are under 21 and its the peace of mind of a new car


----------



## j4m1e (Apr 24, 2012)

I've got one and I'm only just 20 and it is under £1000


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

What happened to the days of being young and driving £50 bangers??
My first 2 cars came to less than a monthly insurance payment nowadays.
Im pretty sure all 6 of my cars are less than some people saddle themselves with for one car.


----------



## j4m1e (Apr 24, 2012)

Why does it matter? If you work hard and can afford it then why not?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

j4m1e said:


> Why does it matter? If you work hard and can afford it then why not?


Ive been of the opinion Id rather have my cash in an isa or something than in a shopping trolley on the drive.
But whatever.


----------



## j4m1e (Apr 24, 2012)

Well that's upto you, being young with not many proper responsibilities id rather have a nice car which I like


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

PugIain said:


> Ive been of the opinion Id rather have my cash in an isa or something than in a shopping trolley on the drive.
> But whatever.


I hate this attitude. Yes it is wise to save some but everything else for what? I'll tell you about two people I knew.

Person 1. Lived all his life and worked hard. Died in his late 80's and left his house and £40k to his neighbour because he had no one else to give it to. Spent the last thirty years of his life indoors and never went anywhere.

Person 2. Earns £110k a year, won't marry or have kids because he is scared of who he will "have to share his hard earned with". Has a nice house and a nice car but nothing close to what his salary could allow and still have savings.

So, you have your money sat in an ISA or 'whatever'. Personally I'd rather enjoy the money that I earn spending it. I could die tomorrow and have thousands sat in the bank. What good would that be? And before you say, think of your family and funeral costs, both are looked after with insurance and company benefits.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

400,000 penny sweets


----------



## j4m1e (Apr 24, 2012)

avit88 said:


> 400,000 penny sweets


There not penny sweets anymore  more like 5p sweets!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

woodybeefcake said:


> I hate this attitude. Yes it is wise to save some but everything else for what? .


redundancy? which i have been through.
long term illness of a partner,thusly a reduction in earnings.
emergency house repairs.
car repairs.
a member of family is sick,you need time off work.
im sure you can think of more if you use common sense.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

I work for a very safe company and KNOW my job is safe.
I have private health care as does my family.
Car repairs aren't expensive.
My landlord fixes anything in the house that is broken - hence why I rent.

I don't need thousands in the bank to worry about relatives being ill either. I just think sitting on vast sums of money - unless you are on a very high income - means you are not enjoying the best thing sin life whilst you can. If the OP wants to spend £4k - good luck to him!


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

Nissan Note.

Every young boys dream car!

:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

woodybeefcake said:


> I work for a very safe company and KNOW my job is safe.
> I have private health care as does my family.
> Car repairs aren't expensive.
> My landlord fixes anything in the house that is broken - hence why I rent.
> ...


good for you sue.obviously the recession hasnt come to your part of the world.
my fiancee and i have been trying to buy our own house for years but darent put ourselves in debt.
but as long as youre ok :thumb:


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Well in the recession I have doubled my salary, found a fantastic house to rent and have got engage myself! So yes, I am very happy!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

woodybeefcake said:


> Well in the recession I have doubled my salary, found a fantastic house to rent and have got engage myself! So yes, I am very happy!


you jammy little so and so lol.


----------



## .Z.R. (Apr 18, 2012)

Panda 100hp


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

VW Bora

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2005-VOLK...0092910?pt=Automobiles_UK&hash=item20c725bdee


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

At 19 I still had my GT6, get the Cooper and enjoy it now, each situation is different perhaps only the first year will be a big hit insurance, time will soon arrived where your priorities change.


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

Titanium Htail said:


> At 19 I still had my GT6, get the Cooper and enjoy it now, each situation is different perhaps only the first year will be a big hit insurance, time will soon arrived where your priorities change.


Amen! Get the fun car now and enjoy it, the time will come when you need the sensible car, have a woman to maintain etc


----------

